# Vibrator help



## ZkPl7 (May 19, 2012)

This probably isn't in the right section but does anyone have any advice on vibrators? I want to buy one but I'm not sure where to look...I'm kind of embarrassed about it butI just want to make sure I get something made out of safe, easy to clean materials and that works well. I want something that has....dual possiblities if you know what i mean


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Hitachi Magic Wand has several different attachments available. Not sure any/many other vibrators come with attachments.

When I bought a vibrator for my wife, I went to a local store, and told the clerk what we were looking for (we were vibrator newbies, not sure what we wanted, but had a few ideas), and she made a good recommendation. That's what I would suggest you do.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a rabbit vibe and *love* it. I have a few other vibrators but the rabbit gets the most use.


----------



## ZkPl7 (May 19, 2012)

does the rabbit have little like...beads or something inside that vibrate at the entrance of the vagina? I've seen something like that somewhere before, like in a comment on a site but it didn't have the name of what it was.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

ZkPl7 said:


> does the rabbit have little like...beads or something inside that vibrate at the entrance of the vagina? I've seen something like that somewhere before, like in a comment on a site but it didn't have the name of what it was.


Yeah, similar to this:
Sex Toys by Xandria® :: Quality adult sex toys for more than 35 years

The beads rotate at the entrance of the vagina and the "head" rubs up against the g-spot while the rabbit's ears vibrate the clit. Frickin' amazing.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Those multi-function vibes are incredible  There are a great many different styles, beads or no-beads, combo of vaginal, clitoral and anal stimulation, functions and speeds. 

The best tip I can give you is to do a lot of online shopping, Xandria is a good place to start as suggested above. But when looking, pick one with a clitoral vibrator that is slim and flexible at the base, where it connects to the to the base. If you pick one with the clitoral stimulater that is thick and doesn't move, if it doesn't line up with your anatomy, you have no good way of moving it to work for you! 

I also suggest looking at 'Cyber Flickers'. It's a bullet like toy with an amazing soft skin with a 'tail-like' tip. The tail flicks and makes the most amazing sensations! I use it with my other regular vibrators, or during sex for some really mind-blowing sex. It's great to use when my husband is working on my g-spot at the same time. 

This one is a bit like what I was describing with the thinner, more flexible base on the clitoral stimulator...
Pearl Ecstasy Rabbit - Lavender at SexToy.com

As compared to a thicker one like this...
Jelly Eager Beaver at SexToy.com

Hope that helps! Have fun shopping!


----------



## ZkPl7 (May 19, 2012)

thanks inside looking out!!! I will definitely look into those things. I am finding it hard to find something that features clitoral and anal stimulation...do you know of anything specifically like this? thanks!!!


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Here are just a few...I don't have any of these, so I can't endorse one over the other...

Triple Action Vibes Adult Sex Toys

Amazon.com: California Exotics 3-in-1 Seahorse Triple Action Vibrator: Health & Personal Care

REVIEW:Triple Action Vibrator Erotic Sex Toy Adult For 50% Off Use Offer Source Coupon Code MOAN117 - YouTube

Total ecstasy triple stimulator - Rabbit vibrators

French Kiss Triple Vibrator


Or, you could get a double penetrator vibe, and then use the cyber flicker...I think you might have the best success there, more room to adjust to your own personal anatomy.

Here's the link for the Cyber Flicker
Penthouse® Cyber Flicker


----------

